#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Nierenbiosier und noch Fragen dazu >

## peps

So nun ist es soweit, die schon im letzten Jahr vom Nephrologen  angesprochene Nierenbiopsie soll am 26.11.11 gemacht werden, weil sich  meine Werte wieder etwas verschlechtert haben.
Leukozyten: 14.9 (RW: 3.5-9.8) 
Erythrozyten: 4,34 (RW: 4.1-5.1) 
Hämoglobin: 13.8 (RW: 12-16) 
Thrombozyten: 393 (RW: 140-360) 
Kreatinin: 1,36 (RW: 0,5-0,9) 
MDRD-Clearance: 41 (RW: 60) 
CKD-EPI: 45 (RW: 60) 
Cystatin C: 1,37 (RW: 0,58-1,02) 
Cystatin C-GFR: 49 (RW: 80-140) 
Natrium: 145 (RW: 135-145) 
Kalium: 4,1 (RW: 3,5-5,1) 
Calcium: 2,65 (RW: 3,15-2,58) 
Urin-Stix: 
Eiweiß: ca. 30 mg/dl; Ery/Hb: ca. 250 /µl  
Mein Nephrologe hat mich schon über diesen Eingriff informiert, jedoch  habe ich jetzt eine Frage, die ich nicht unbedingt dem Arzt stellen  wollte, die aber irgendwie schon wichtig für mich ist. Und zwar: Bekommt  man vorher bei dieser Untersuchung ein OP-Hemd oder darf man seine  eigenen Schlafsachen anbehalten? Nehme ich besser einen Schlafanzug mit  oder besser ein Nachthemd?
Der Nephrologe hat gesagt dass die Biopsie am Vormittag stattfindet und  ich am Abend (wenn alles ohne Komplikationen verläuft) wieder nach Hause  gehen darf. Muss/sollte ich dann überhaupt ein gepacktes Köfferchen  mitnehmen? Wäre ein Jogging-Anzug sinnvoll?
Ich habe mich auch schon im Internet   informiert, wäre aber trotzdem noch über Infos und die Beantwortung meiner Fragen dankbar.
LG peps

----------


## urologiker

Hallo peps, 
schildere doch einmal wie Du die Nierenbiopsie empfunden hast und wie es bei Dir ablief. Für andere Leser sicher sehr interessant! 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## peps

Erst mal allen hier einen guten Rutsch, aber v.a. ein gesundes neues Jahr.   

> schildere doch einmal wie Du die Nierenbiopsie empfunden hast und wie es  bei Dir ablief. Für andere Leser sicher sehr interessant!

 Hallo logiker,
da habe ich garnicht mehr dran gedacht, aber du hast Recht, denn man findet eigentlich keine ausführlichen Beschreibungen dazu. 
Vor der Biopsie wird die Gerinnung überprüft, d.h. man bekommt Blut abgenommen und es wird ein kleines Blutbild, Quick und PTT bestimmt. Ich habe die Werte beim HA bestimmen lassen und habe sie ins Krankenhaus mitgenommen.
Zur Biopsie musste ich dann um 9°° nüchtern im Krankenhaus erscheinen. Ich habe eine kleine Tasche mit dem Nötigsten (Schlafanzug, Handtuch, Zahnbürste, Zahnpasta, Duschgel) mitgenommen, für den Fall dass ich doch eine Nacht im Krankenhaus hätte bleiben müssen. 
Bei der Aufnahme (Frage nach Medikamenten und wichtigen Vorerkrankungen) wurde dann noch ein EKG gemacht und eine Assistenzärztin untersuchte mich kurz (RR, Herz und Lunge abgehört), dann ging es auf die Station. Dort wurde mir ein Bett zugewiesen und ich bekam ein Flügelhemd.
Dann wurde ich im Bett zur Biopsie gebracht.
Ich musste mich auf den Bauch legen und mein Rücken wurde ausgiebig desinfiziert. Dann wurde mit dem Ultraschall der linke  untere Nierenpol aufgesucht.  Dabei musste ich immer wieder ein- und ausatmen und auch mal die Luft anhalten.
Dann kam die Lokalanästhesie (auf dem Arztbrief stand, dass der Arzt dafür 30 ml Xylocain 1% verwendet hat), die ich nicht mal gespürt habe. Durch die  Betäubung war mein halber Bauch und ein Teil der linken Pobacke taub.
Dann kamen noch mal ein paar Atemmanöver und während dem Luftanhalten wurden dann die 2 Stanzzylinder aus dem linken unteren Nierenpol entnommen.
Als dann alles vorbei war wurde nochmal mit dem Ultraschall kontrolliert um eine Blutung auszuschließen und  ein Pflaster auf die Biopsiestelle geklebt.
Ich durfte mich dann wieder umdrehen, musste auf einem Sandsack liegen und wurde mit dem Bett auf die Station zurückgebracht. 
Dort hieß es, dass ich noch 2 Std. nüchtern bleiben müssten und Bettruhe einhalten sollte, allerdings durfte ich zur Toilette aufstehen.
Im Laufe des Nachmittags wurde dann mehrfach der Blutdruck und er Puls überprüft und gegen 18°° kam dann der Nephrologe nochmal und fragte mich wie es mir ginge. Da alles i.O. war durfte ich dann nach Hause sollte mich aber die folgenden 24 Std. noch schonen.
Als ich dann zu Hause war traten doch noch leichte Schmerzen auf und ich konnte auf der Biosiestelle (hatte dort auch ein oberflächliches Hämatom) nicht liegen. Für diesen Fall hatte man mir Paracetamol empfohlen, was dann auch geholfen hat. 
Alles in allem war die Biopsie total harmlos und es braucht wirklich niemand davor Angst haben. 
Falls noch Fragen auftauchen, werde ich versuchen sie zu beantworten.

----------


## urologiker

Danke für Deine Schilderung!  
Gruß, logiker

----------

